# Our very first....



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

baby Llama!!! My female llama had him early this morning and he is just a doll. He is the cutest little thing I have ever seen and looks just like his mom, but has a star on his head like his dad. And if anybody has name ideas let me know. We named the parents after the characters off Emperor's New Groove (ingenious I know :ROFL: ) Lol The dad is Kuzko and the mom is Pacha.  And if there are any words of wisdom for new babies let me know...we've never had one before so this is all new to us. Anywho, photos below.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Kylee - Oh My Goodness! He is SO cute! How about Kronk? (It's the only other male character I can think of right now). Anyway, he's adorable! Congratulations! :stars: 

-Tina


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Cute! The ears are awesome


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness.... how cute.... :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

too cool!!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I vote Kronk too. lol He's cute! Congrats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How cute!!! A friend of mine near Soap Lake raises some & those little faces are just too adorable!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

NAME HIM KRONK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Lol...ok...Kronk it is! That fits him too! Thanks guys!!! I love it!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

How cute! Love the names. Do they make good LG's? Everyone around here has grpry's.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You know...they seem to be decent guardians. They are very gentle and sweet with the kids and adults and they all get along great. I have seen them chase away the neighbor dogs when they got near the pen. But if they see a coyote or dog out in the field they will stand along the fence with their ears perked up and wait until they are gone. I hear the moms with a baby on their side are the most protective so I'll have to see. They make a weird noise when they are threatened and I think that helps scare away predators as well. So far we haven't lost anything. So all in all, for where we are they work great, but if you are in an area with bears, mountain lions, etc. or if a pack of feral dogs get in the pen I don't think they can do much. But for little threats they do really well.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Awwww! Kronk is soooo precious!! Will you be keeping him? Or sending him to guard someone else's herd?

He just looks so dang sweet...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

He is adorable!!!! Congrats. 

You want to make sure and imprint him just as you would a new pony. Halter breaking - hooves, touching, ears - all the standard stuff that you start a pony with


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks guys. He will probably be going to a new home at weaning. I have heard you shouldn't castrate them until they are 2 yo and I don't want to keep him penned seperately for that long so....he'll probably be leaving at weaning. I will definately enjoy him until then though. Lol...watch me keep him. lol 

Thanks for the tip Allison! I'm going to get a baby halter for him after a couple weeks. He has definately been getting a lot of attention so far. The neighbor kids come over too and pet and snuggle him. He's got that soft baby fuzz...so precious!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

When I first had goats - I had a female and her baby cria - it was so much fun!


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Awwww!! I want him!! lol, but i've been begging my mom for a llama and she says in a few years maybe, she says we need higher fencing and all that


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh my goodness he is adorable! 

I haven't been here for ages but I've been browsing the forum today and had to reply to this to clear up a couple of things. First of all, if you are going to geld him don't wait until he is 2 years old. If anyone would ever plan on using him as a guard, he needs to be gelded before he reaches 18 months. After that he will be starting to have some hormonal changes and he may never be safe with does ever again. The stories you hear from people who's llama guardian suddenly went crazy and killed some does by trying to breed them, are because the llama is either intact or was gelded too late. Once those hormones start raging, they can remember those breeding behaviors even years after they have been gelded. I have had them gelded as young as 12 months and had NO problems at all. Geldings also aren't good to keep with female llamas if they are gelded too late, because they will harass them and try to breed them even though they are gelded. It's MUCH better for them if they are gelded before those hormones kick in.

Also...imprinting is OK to a point but you have to be VERY careful not to handle crias too much, male crias in particular, and even moreso with crias that aren't growing up in a herd with other crias and unrelated adults that will keep them in their place and teach them how to behave and respect the space of others. It's OK to pick up their feet and mess with their mouths and ears to desensitize them, but no cuddling or extra touching and petting when they are babies. Llamas need to have a healthy respect for humans and their space and you do not want a baby to be too comfortable and friendly with you. It can cause major problems later on, to the point of them being dangerous and having to be put down when they become territorial adults. We usually start halter and performance training at around 6 months, it can be started sooner but there again you have to be really careful to keep all training very business-like when they are very young...you don't want a baby llama that acts like a pet.

Llamas are really unique creatures and need to be raised a little different than most animals. Once they are older and know how to be respectful there is plenty of time for cuddles and trust building and training for all kinds of different things. 

Good luck with your baby!! He is really adorable!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Love him, very cute and I LOVE the name Kronk!! LOL it fits him perfectly  

Congrats what a cool "gift" ")


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

I see now that this thread is over a year old! Sorry to ressurect and old topic, but I probably would have replied to it anyway in case someone searching for llama info stumbles onto it


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the info. samall! :thumb: I ended up selling Kronk earlier this year where he will live with a herd of goats. My female llama is probably pregnant again I would suspect so the info. helps a lot. I don't know a whole lot about llama training or anything so very interesting. :thumb:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww! He is all legs!!! How adorable!!!!


----------

